# Happy 72nd Birthday to Gerorge Will!!



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Have not heard from my friend GW since mid summer and if by-chance he sees this wish, it goes with out saying HIS WISDOM IS GREATLY MISSED!!

Happy birthday George!!:jumpropeb artydanc :dancingfo :caker: :caker: :caker: tiphat


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Deaner I have not heard from George in some time. I sure hope all is well with his health. I wish him the veyr best as he was one of my favorite posters.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Guess I missed this post. I got an email from George a few days ago updating his email address. Happy belated birthday George! :cheers:


----------

